# The Establishment of the Law in Genesis - is it theonomic??



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2006)

Interestingly enough, as I was in the "act of preaching" of this message on the law, I was more inclined to see some of the stronger theonomic ideas shining through in the Genesis narratives. The WCF's stance on general equity is a little more clearer as a result of seeing how Genesis hold foundations to the Israelite cultic law and Mishpatim law. It is, to me, an interesting study overall.

God is the God of Covenant Law. In Genesis there are numerous foundational accounts which later books draw from to establish things like the case laws of Leviticus, and the Ten Commandments (all which are present in Genesis).

February 26, 2006
God and The Establishment of Covenantal Law, Genesis 1:1, Part 8
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm

[Edited on 2-26-2006 by C. Matthew McMahon]


----------

